#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Firmware ubiquiti em won 5a mimo

## rbrsoft

Boa noite galera, comeceia usar o won5a mimo como ap e ja estou tendo dor de cabeça com ele , coisa que nao acontecia com o won 5000 mimo, por exemplo ele desconecta usuarios conectado nele, inclusive usuarios usando won 5a mimo como cliente, isso com cabo de 5 metros blindado , e ja troquei fonte por 24v mas ainda sim ele desconecta clientes dele ai se reinicia os clientes voltao ??? reparei tb que esse won usa o chip qualcom atheros , sera que funciona gravar um firmware de ubiquit nele, ja que os ubiquits tb usan atheros???

----------


## Net7

Vou te ajudar.
Primeiro passo. A família wom 5000 só trabalha com 12v 1a 24 vá super aquecer e desconeta. Seus Clientes.
a versão 5a não é mimo e siso

----------


## Net7

A versão 5a é siso e não mimo!!

----------


## netuai

o firmware é travado para funcionar apenas nos ubiquit, apenas um firmware antigo aceitava instalar em outras antenas, eu mesmo usei muito com a cpe da maxgain antiga que tinha

----------


## rubem

Mas Maxxgain tem o chipset Atheros (AR9344?), enquanto Won usa chipset Ralink, não é nem só outro modelo/família/geração, é outro fabricante!

Firmware tem que ser portado, não é pegar e sair jogando em qualquer equipto com qualquer firmware.

Terá que achar algum firmware de aparelho Ralink, ou procurar alguns universais tipo Open-WRT ou DD-WRT, mas é mais provável que seja questão de configuração mesmo, se um AP muito bom já tem problema as vezes, imagina a gambiarra de usar uma CPE DOMESTICA como AP. A linha de melhor poder de processamento, e que portanto dá conta de muita conexão simultânea, são os APC da Intelbras, não as Won, feitas pra cliente e por isso com pouca ram e etapa de RF simplificada.

----------


## lcesargc

> Mas Maxxgain tem o chipset Atheros (AR9344?), enquanto Won usa chipset Ralink, não é nem só outro modelo/família/geração, é outro fabricante!
> 
> Firmware tem que ser portado, não é pegar e sair jogando em qualquer equipto com qualquer firmware.
> 
> Terá que achar algum firmware de aparelho Ralink, ou procurar alguns universais tipo Open-WRT ou DD-WRT, mas é mais provável que seja questão de configuração mesmo, se um AP muito bom já tem problema as vezes, imagina a gambiarra de usar uma CPE DOMESTICA como AP. A linha de melhor poder de processamento, e que portanto dá conta de muita conexão simultânea, são os APC da Intelbras, não as Won, feitas pra cliente e por isso com pouca ram e etapa de RF simplificada.


as wom 5A usan chipset qualcom atheros segundo o fabricante
https://www.intelbras.com/pt-br/cpe-...imo#beneficios

----------


## rubem

Essa é novidade pra mim, a 5000 MIMO ainda é Ralink.

Seria então só abrir, ver conexão jtag pra comunicação serial, tentar enviar AirOS 5.5, e fazer alguma grande gambiarra pra resolver a licença (Com base em serial do chipset, parece que a UBNT usa um range limitado de seriais porque quando se troca chipset de um aparelho pro outro não dá nada, mas quando compra chipset novo dá erros nos primeiros boots).

Acho mais fácil partir pra DD ou Open-WRT, não teria esse problema com licença, e tem até duzias de opções a mais que o simplório firmware AirOS 5.5.x.

----------


## delegato

> Essa é novidade pra mim, a 5000 MIMO ainda é Ralink.
> 
> Seria então só abrir, ver conexão jtag pra comunicação serial, tentar enviar AirOS 5.5, e fazer alguma grande gambiarra pra resolver a licença (Com base em serial do chipset, parece que a UBNT usa um range limitado de seriais porque quando se troca chipset de um aparelho pro outro não dá nada, mas quando compra chipset novo dá erros nos primeiros boots).
> 
> Acho mais fácil partir pra DD ou Open-WRT, não teria esse problema com licença, e tem até duzias de opções a mais que o simplório firmware AirOS 5.5.x.


A nova wom mimo de 16dbi, realmente o chip e atheros, também queria rodar um firmware alternativo, uma vez que o firmware da intelbras tem um bug que trava a wireless no modo Ap!, e eles nunca corrigem esse bug que se arrasta a anos, firmware da intelbras parece que foi baseado no aprouter 7.1, que na época, coloquei em alguns rádios e também travava a wireless, de modo que você entra via lan da um reboot tudo volta ao normal.

Uma pena pois o equipamento tem uma boa potencia de sinal, e a antena de 16dbi, joga sinal mais fonte até do que o apc 90. Troquei uns aps que estavam travando pelo APC 90, que é da linha da ligo wave firmware diferente e nao trava, porem em alguns cliente o sinal ficou até pior!!!, estou tentando uma forma de resolver esse bug, uma vez que a intelbras não resolve, estou atras de um firmware alternativo, vou ver os da ubnt, ou aqueles da dwrt wrt etc....

----------


## JhonatarMarinho

Cara, no manual do fabricante informa que elas suportam de 12v até 48v, eu tenho várias aqui rodando com fontes da ubiquiti. O problema delas é que ela não consegue escanear todas as frequencias das antenas da ubiquiti.

http://backend.intelbras.com/sites/d...-5a-mimo_0.pdf

----------

